# Weidmüller, Print Jet



## Programmierknecht (5 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

es geht um den Drucker "Print Jet" von Weidmüller.

Hat jemand Erfahrung zu folgenden Fragen:
Anzahl der zu bedruckenden Beschriftungsmatten pro Tintenpatrone ?
Allgemeine Handling / Schnelligkeit ?

Gruss
Programmierknecht


----------



## Freak86 (6 Oktober 2006)

Da sitzt nen Druckkopf von Epson drin....


----------



## Reto (8 Oktober 2006)

Huhu

Wir hatten auch mal ein solches "Ding" im Büro ... wenn man's nicht täglich braucht, verstopfen gerne die Patronen bzw. der Druckkopf, was ein Zeitraubendes reinigen nachsich zieht.

Er braucht viel Tinte, welche auch nicht gerade günstig ist. Das Resultat ist jedoch gut.
Wie viele Karten du drucken kannst hängt natürlich vom Material und von der Text-Menge je Karte ab. Aber ich würde mal sagen so 50-100 Karten sollten schon möglich sein.
(Da ich nicht mehr in dieser Firma bin, kann ich nur noch berichten, was ich im Kopf hab  )


----------



## exciter0816 (18 Oktober 2006)

*Printjet 1*

Wir haben den Drucker ca. 3-4Jahre!
Ich als Planer darf dann auch sämtliche Schilder bedrucken.

Anzahl der zu bedruckenden Beschriftungsmatten pro Tintenpatrone :
bei SFX 10/23 (Kabelschilder) Schriftgröße 10 Arial ca 180 Matten.

Allgemeine Handling / Schnelligkeit:
Handling sehr gut mit M-Print PRO / Schnelligkeit könnte schneller sein

Der PRINT JET ist auf jeden Fall viel besser als die Plotter, die wir vorher hatten.
Und da wir keine 15T€ ausgeben wollten für einen Laserdrucker ist dieser eine sehr gute Alternative für ca.3T€.


----------



## happy.at (17 Dezember 2010)

Programmierknecht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht um den Drucker "Print Jet" von Weidmüller.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Wir haben auch so ein Teil bei uns im Büro. Es wird ca. alle 14 Tage damit etwas gedruckt, und das finktioniert überhaupt nicht, es verklebt sich ständig der Druckkkopf.
Fazit, wenn du in nicht täglich verwendest, dann Finger weg von dem Dreck!


----------



## The Big B. (17 Dezember 2010)

Wir haben bei uns in der Firma auch einen, wie die anderen schon sagten verklebt der Druckkopf sehr schnell wenn man nicht täglich druckt und man muss erstmal 3-4 mal die Druckkopfreinigung durchlaufen lassen. 
Das Ergebiss ist dann aber doch schon ganz in gut. 
Ersatzpatronen sollen laut dem Vertreter von Weidmüller übrigens möglichst kühl gelagert werden, sodass die Patronen jetzt bei uns im Kühlschrank rumliegen.


----------



## bachi (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch in der Firma so einen. Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem das bei den DEK 5/5 der Drucker die ersten Zeilen schön druckt aber nach ein paar Zeilen druckt er immer weiter nach unten so das die letzten Zeilen gar nicht mehr passen.

Hat sonst auch schon jemand dieses Problem gehabt?


----------

